# Bee Research - any suggestions? Honey Reward!



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

I would be interested in objective data comparing hives with foundation to hives that are foundation-less (bees build their own comb from scratch). It would be interesting to look at mite load, nosema levels, productivity (both honey and wax), and winter survivability. I'm also interested in research on the performance of narrow frames (e.g. 11 frames in a 10 frame box or 9 frames in an 8 frame box). I'm doing these things for my hives now because it is natural, but I'm always interested in objective research on how these ideas perform. Good luck on your project.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

My suggestion parallels Logan's a bit. I'd love to see some well-controlled studies comparing colonies subjected to drone comb culling (as opposed to drone BROOD culling) to those without. The main criticism that the practice evokes is supposed loss of honey production from drawing the comb repeatedly. But I find it a promising element of my IPM strategy due to ease of use and effectiveness, and I'd love to see whether the colony's benefits from reduced mite load (as well as not using chemotherapeutics and the stressors they produce) overcomes the nectar sacrificed in the practice. There's my hypothesis. Good on you and good luck!


----------

